# An annoyed redirection



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2017)

Each time I use the "Home" icon to see the entire forum I'm moving to the menu with pinned threads with greetings for Bill Runnels by FLYBOYJ. I have to say it makes me annoyed because I have already posted there and there is no need to step into the same river twice.. Any of you else does experience the same?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2017)

Haven’t seen that yet.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2017)

Humm.. I think David is testing a couple of new settings. But not sure why it still appearing if I posted there.


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 20, 2017)

Yea, adding in some features.



 Wurger
I temp disabled the addon. I was testing options/capabilities. Will get back to it after I adjust some things on server to make it work better

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 20, 2017)

TBH, I don't use the Home button. My go-to button is "New Posts"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2017)

As I have suspected David was testing a couple od settings and options. Now it is over and no problem at all. Regarding the Home button I have to use that for keeping my eye on the entire forum. The New Posts button isn't enough if you want to control the forum working.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2017)

horseUSA said:


> Yea, adding in some features.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would suggest adding a kind of flag for* posted/ not posted* there allowing to skip it automatically in order to avoid the permanent getting back to a such page. However I like the idea. Also I had the smalll message tab at the bottom right corner of my screen while both being logged off and in.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2017)

horseUSA

The addon again causes the effect ..


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 28, 2017)

yea, i am working on it. setting it up. so will be funky for a bit till i get it smoothed out


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 28, 2017)

clicking forums vs home will go back to forum list


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2017)

OK. Just wanted to show you how it looks like.


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 28, 2017)

yea i'm tweaking the styling


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 28, 2017)

Forgot to mention the first time this was brought up that it happened to me as well as a test but like Andy I click on the "New Posts" and "Members" buttons or the logo in the header


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2017)

Yeah not a huge fan of the current home setup. Prefer going to the forum list page.


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 28, 2017)

The home will take you to forum list currently.

I am still working on setting up and adding a few features. More to come

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (May 14, 2018)

Didn't annoy, just a smile. Searched ANNOY, came up with 4 pages, this one and three that were alike. Horse will fix it I'm sure......

But This did. After a couple of years not working at the bench all my super glue was set in the bottles!!!!!! Dam.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

